# Professional editor for free



## SoL-JoS (Feb 4, 2019)

I've been writing for over a decade and was a high-ranking member of a Writer's Advisory team for my college for four years.  I'm currently bored and looking for interesting stories to edit.  If you wish to see an example of my work, feel free to visit my profile page and peruse through my story.  That being said, please post a link to any stories you have if you want free professional advice.

Bear in mind that I am extremely thorough and will not hesitate to be harsh in critiquing your work.  I am a "tell you like it is" kind of editor.  I have been even harsher in editing my own story, literally going over it hundreds of times for perfect transitions, phrasing, and grammar.  I can help you both in small detail work and overall story line ideas.

Cheers!
~SoL~


----------



## Saurex (Feb 12, 2019)

I've been writing since I was 6 (20 years ago), and the link is to the first chapter of a story I sent out over 100 query letters for...and got a grand total of 6 response to, all negative. Either I suck at writing and no one wants to tell me, which wouldn't surprise me, or this story really is junk. I need someone who doesn't know me personally to look at this thing, at least as much of it as is in my FA gallery, and tell me straight whether I just need to give up writing all together or if this is just a speed bump on the way to something better.
Quick background: This story is old, 11 years or more, and has been revised from cover to cover over two dozen times. It used to be over 200,000 words and has been pared down to just over 91,000 and has been renamed several times. That's why I need it looked at. I've put over a decade into this thing and no one wants to read it. So, either I need to finally burn all my stories and give up writing all together or admit that this story has reached it's potential and move on. Just tell either way...please.
www.furaffinity.net: Seven to a Name: Chapter 1: The Nameless One by Saurex


----------



## SoL-JoS (Feb 12, 2019)

Saurex said:


> I've been writing since I was 6 (20 years ago), and the link is to the first chapter of a story I sent out over 100 query letters for...and got a grand total of 6 response to, all negative. Either I suck at writing and no one wants to tell me, which wouldn't surprise me, or this story really is junk. I need someone who doesn't know me personally to look at this thing, at least as much of it as is in my FA gallery, and tell me straight whether I just need to give up writing all together or if this is just a speed bump on the way to something better.
> Quick background: This story is old, 11 years or more, and has been revised from cover to cover over two dozen times. It used to be over 200,000 words and has been pared down to just over 91,000 and has been renamed several times. That's why I need it looked at. I've put over a decade into this thing and no one wants to read it. So, either I need to finally burn all my stories and give up writing all together or admit that this story has reached it's potential and move on. Just tell either way...please.
> www.furaffinity.net: Seven to a Name: Chapter 1: The Nameless One by Saurex


You have minor grammar and phrasing issues here and there, but your story is well-written and the plot line is intriguing.  I've only read the first chapter and I'm already excited to read more!

Edit:  PLEASE give me the rest!


----------



## Stealtheart (Feb 16, 2019)

Hey are you still willing to read over works? I've got a rough final draft and am really looking for input as I push to a final versoin. (My friends aren't being very helpful and of course I want netural input as well.)


----------



## SoL-JoS (Feb 16, 2019)

Stealtheart said:


> Hey are you still willing to read over works? I've got a rough final draft and am really looking for input as I push to a final versoin. (My friends aren't being very helpful and of course I want netural input as well.)


Lay it on me!


----------



## Stealtheart (Feb 16, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> Lay it on me!



Here ya go! I've bolded and indented some parts I was mixed on, I felt they added to the backstory but also kinda dragged out.
Prologue is gruesome but the rest is pretty safe.
Can't wait to hear from you!
docs.google.com: Ghosts of the Great Dark


----------



## SoL-JoS (Feb 18, 2019)

Stealtheart said:


> Here ya go! I've bolded and indented some parts I was mixed on, I felt they added to the backstory but also kinda dragged out.
> Prologue is gruesome but the rest is pretty safe.
> Can't wait to hear from you!
> docs.google.com: Ghosts of the Great Dark



I've given you a list of things to do regarding your story.  Please review my suggestions.  Don't take the criticism too harshly; I still like the idea of your story.  There's just much work to be done.
Thank you for the opportunity!
~SoL~


----------



## Stealtheart (Feb 18, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> I've given you a list of things to do regarding your story.  Please review my suggestions.  Don't take the criticism too harshly; I still like the idea of your story.  There's just much work to be done.
> Thank you for the opportunity!
> ~SoL~


I read over what you left! Thanks for those pointers! Simple mistakes seem to slip by when you read over your own stuff so many times.
The more advanced issues I appreciate you pointing out. I will definitely address those and try to make the story flow better.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Feb 18, 2019)

Stealtheart said:


> Read over what you left! Thanks for those pointers! Simple mistakes seem to slip by when you read over your own stuff so many times.
> The more advanced issues I appreciate you pointing out. I will definitely address those and try to make the story flow better.


Hey, for real.  No lie, I've reread over my own story over 200 times and still fixed small mistakes.  If you want to read mine, you can find it on my profile page.


----------



## Stealtheart (Feb 19, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> Hey, for real.  No lie, I've reread over my own story over 200 times and still fixed small mistakes.  If you want to read mine, you can find it on my profile page.


I'll give it a look!


----------



## Jetharius (Mar 13, 2019)

I got a google doc that I'd like some feedback on.  I'll post the public link here, If you would like one with elevated permissions to leave comment's let me know.   It's still very much a WIP and does include some NSFW highlighted in red until u get to the lower parts that I've recently added and haven't connected/edited/etc.

docs.google.com: Amalgamation


----------



## SoL-JoS (Mar 13, 2019)

Jetharius said:


> I got a google doc that I'd like some feedback on.  I'll post the public link here, If you would like one with elevated permissions to leave comment's let me know.   It's still very much a WIP and does include some NSFW highlighted in red until u get to the lower parts that I've recently added and haven't connected/edited/etc.
> 
> docs.google.com: Amalgamation


You sure do love your commas, huh?  I tried to leave a comment, but it seems to be disabled.


----------



## Jetharius (Mar 13, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> You sure do love your commas, huh?  I tried to leave a comment, but it seems to be disabled.


Aye that's the public link, as much as I trust every person on the internet to be mature, I don't.  I PM'd you the link to the elevated file.


----------



## Mateko (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello, I don't know if you're still available but your help would be super appreciated for my story www.furaffinity.net: Jungle Madness - Covert art - Index (Read description) by Mateko I'm planning to do a book out of this and I'd love to hear a critic!


----------



## SoL-JoS (Mar 20, 2019)

Mateko said:


> Hello, I don't know if you're still available but your help would be super appreciated for my story www.furaffinity.net: Jungle Madness - Covert art - Index (Read description) by Mateko I'm planning to do a book out of this and I'd love to hear a critic!


Interesting idea.  I'd like to see a synopsis when I'm not so busy!


----------



## Dinomyar (Apr 19, 2019)

If you are still interested in giving a story look over, I just posted one here that I think is my best one so far and I would love to have a professional give me a honest critique. I know that I am not that good but I think I am getting better and a good critique would tell me where I need to improve.

This is the link to it on my site: https://dinomyar.com/2019/01/27/why-do-we-fight/

I have recently realized how I have been mixing tense and have to make a concerted effort to correct them and I have not gone back through and checked this story


----------



## SoL-JoS (Apr 20, 2019)

Okay, so I've received quite a few requests through both this thread AND messages and I seriously can't keep up with everyone between my job, editing my own story again, and the personal life issues with which I've been dealing.  Please be patient, everyone.  It's been quite a roller coaster for me lately.  Thank you, though, for your interest.


----------



## JZLobo (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello! I understand if you've already got enough on your plate, but I am honestly hoping to get my series published some day, and I appreciate any editing help I can get! www.furaffinity.net: Good Sport (Part 1) by JZLobo


----------



## ThavionHawk (May 9, 2019)

Would you mind taking a look at this draft I just posted. I've been working on a series of stories for about a decade now and would love some input on it. It's a draft so there are some spelling and grammar errors in there, but nothing I feel can't be read around.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 10, 2019)

Well, it'll probably get ripped apart, but what the heck? I wrote it over the course of several months, following watching Wolf Children, and being inspired to come up with a sequel. I'm currently in the process of rewriting it to improve it. The original was 29 chapters. I've got 18 up. There's just a continuity issue with chapter 19 that the rewrite has brought to light that I'm not sure how to get around. I have the master copies of the original chapters saved on my computer if you want to see them. And yes, I know there are some spelling and grammar errors throughout.

Wolf Children - Yuki's Next chapter Chapter 1, a wolf children/おおかみこどもの雨と雪 fanfic | FanFiction


----------



## theblackrook (May 11, 2019)

I definitely am looking for someone to help with some editing of some short stories and image descriptions i've been doing, would you be interested?


----------

